# Hello!



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm a Halloween lover who lives in Pasadena, MD.....you know, that neat place where there are no streetlights to take that spooky ambience away from your haunt.
When I was a kid, my parents used to take me to see other people's Halloween decorations. I swore that when I grew up and had my own house, I would have Halloween decorations that people would want to visit every year. I got my wish; every year my house turns into the Haunted Mansion, and we have lots of drive-by visitors. Good to know that people still enjoy it! If you have time, stop by my web page. Maybe if you do, you'll figure out why I like the name 'Spooklights'.
I've only been on the forum for a few days (I had to get brave enough to post before I could say "Hi"), but I already found some great ideas for my own haunt. I liked the tombstone contest, too; they look great, guys, and I'm not sure I could choose which is the best! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you decided to step up!
This is quit a booming place here, it think you'll really enjoy it!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for coming into the shadows to join us! Welcome aboard Spooklights.

I think we're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Gotta like those lights. Welcome to the forum. I really like your website too.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Spooklights......nice to meet you.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the dark part of the street Spooklights


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Spooklights, hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Gotta like those lights. Welcome to the forum. I really like your website too.


Thanks for the good word! We do our best to bring a little originality to the neighborhood!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Spooklights! What a wonderfully wicked haunt you have there...the backstory is great!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Spookylights


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Spookylights. Love your website. Glad you could join us crazies.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Spooklights. I'm glad that's not Spook "lite" lol. Nice haunt, very nice lighting. You can keep our other new member Lady Bee company, she's down in Maryland also.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Spooklights.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome. Happy Haunting


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome, and great website!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Welcome, Spooklights! What a wonderfully wicked haunt you have there...the backstory is great!


Thank you! We thought it would be fun to have a story to go with our Haunted House.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Greetings and welcome Spooklights. I'm glad that's not Spook "lite" lol. Nice haunt, very nice lighting. You can keep our other new member Lady Bee company, she's down in Maryland also.


Thanks! Always glad to hear it looks good, even though sometimes I feel like I'm keeping Baltimore Gas and Electric in business.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Spooklights,to the greatest forum West of the Pecos


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome Spooklights, and I to love your haunt. :zombie:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the comments on my haunt. I love having people enjoy it!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Poor, poor Anne...but welcome Spooklights!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Your haunt looks great, Spooklights.  I especially like the ghost of the bride. Glad to have you on the forums!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Spooklights! There are a lot of talented people here who are very willing to help you! Hope you like it here!
 BTW I Love your Haunt!!!! And Thank you for your kind words about the Tombstones! :>


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there Spooky

Im new here too. I liked you website. I am starting my first outdoor scene. I hope it turns out as good as yours has. I did an indoor thing last year. A small village of those ceramic houses. It turned out pretty cool. Any way just wanted to say HIIIIII and welcome.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the best forum going out there today!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Spooklights said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a Halloween lover who lives in Pasadena, MD.....you know, that neat place where there are no streetlights to take that spooky ambience away from your haunt.
> When I was a kid, my parents used to take me to see other people's Halloween decorations. I swore that when I grew up and had my own house, I would have Halloween decorations that people would want to visit every year. I got my wish; every year my house turns into the Haunted Mansion, and we have lots of drive-by visitors. Good to know that people still enjoy it! If you have time, stop by my web page. Maybe if you do, you'll figure out why I like the name 'Spooklights'.
> I've only been on the forum for a few days (I had to get brave enough to post before I could say "Hi"), but I already found some great ideas for my own haunt. I liked the tombstone contest, too; they look great, guys, and I'm not sure I could choose which is the best! Keep up the good work!


Hello and welcome spooklights! Glad you decided to say "Hi".


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Spooklights and welcome to HauntForum. I like your webpage and love your skeleton wedding!*


----------

